# Belorusian: I can't wait you'll come back to Italy!



## quaderno

Hi guys!

Could you translate this phrase from English to Belorusian?

I miss you so much / a lot

I can't wait you'll come back to Italy!


Thank you very much

Regards


----------



## quaderno

If you want I could write the phrase in italian. Maybe it's easier to translate to Belorusian


----------



## quaderno

Anybody answered.

If you want you can translate this phrase from English to Russian. Can't you?
Of course Belorusian would be the best but if anybody know that language, Russian can be good too.

Thank you
Regards


----------



## vianie

Hi quaderno.

  Since the Russian (and Belarusian) natives do not come in here too often you better try out the Russian section.
You will certainly get the answer over there.


----------



## FairOaks

If you don't get an answer, use this one:
_Я очень скучаю по тебе и нетерпеливо жду, что ты вновь вернёшься в Италию._
It might not be entirely grammatical, but I think they'll get what you mean.


----------



## quaderno

vianie said:


> Hi quaderno.
> 
> Since the Russian (and Belarusian) natives do not come in here too often you better try out the Russian section.
> You will certainly get the answer over there.



I wanted translate that phrase from english to Belorusian and that's the fact because I opened in this section the post. When I realized anybody answered I asked if someone could translate to Russian because maybe it was easier.

But now I'll open another post in russian section maybe there, there's a Russian who know belorusian also 

Anyway thank you and fairoaks for replies


----------



## OEDS-KZ

Я вельмі па табе сумую. Не магу дачакацца, калі ты вернешся ў Італію.
Ja vielmi pa tabie sumuju. Nie mahu dačakacca, kali ty vierniešsia ŭ Italiju.


----------



## volat

Толькі:
Ja vielmi pa tabie sumuju. Nie mahu dačakacca, kali ty vierniešsia ŭ Italiju.


----------



## OEDS-KZ

volat said:


> Толькі:
> Ja vielmi pa tabie sumuju. Nie mahu dačakacca, kali ty vierniešsia ŭ Italiju.


Дзякуй! Thanks!


----------



## volat

OEDS-KZ said:


> Дзякуй! Thanks!


Няма за што!


----------

